
Is Google deliberately screwing up social? - phreeza
http://phonons.wordpress.com/2010/10/25/is-google-deliberately-screwing-up-social/
======
FrancescoRizzi
Neat thought - but I think one of the comments there nails it: "Facebook is
aiming squarely for Google’s turf (ads, traffic), and will do so regardless of
Google’s success or failure in the social sphere." (Robby Grossman,
[http://phonons.wordpress.com/2010/10/25/is-google-
deliberate...](http://phonons.wordpress.com/2010/10/25/is-google-deliberately-
screwing-up-social/#comment-245) )

~~~
phreeza
It's definitely a big weakness of the argument, which is just meant semi-
serious anyway. I wrote a reply to the comment nonetheless. The aim of the
strategy might be to create just that competition between Facebook and Apple,
which is absent right now.

------
DjDarkman
I think Google or anyone else should man up and "invent" something that can
compete on a quality level with Facebook.

Facebook is like Hercules, very strong, but not immune to death, still a
mortal. In other words Facebook did not max out the capacity in social
networking.

Something like Diaspora may be a step forward, I think it's kind of creepy for
Facebook to know all my social stuff.(The main reason I don't do much on
Facebook).

TL;DR: There is still a chance to do better than Facebook.

